# Used sites



## thumbs (Dec 5, 2001)

Can anyone give me a few places to check on the net for used RV's?  I have checked Ebay.  Are there any other good sites?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2001)

Used sites

Have you tried the rv classifieds on this forum? Trader on line is also a good place to check for a rv.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Old Forum Post (Dec 6, 2001)

Used sites

Chelse is right you can check out our classifieds located at http://www.rvusa.com/classified/ .  You can also check our our RV Deals section which lists inventory from many of our dealer members.  There are currently over 2000 units listed.  RV Deals is located here http://www.rvusa.com/rvinventory.asp

Good luck!
Lee Simpson
Webmaster, RVUSA.com


----------



## thumbs (Dec 6, 2001)

Used sites

Thanks guys.  I'll bookmark em and check one em.  They are a good sources.  If ya think of anymore............

Thanks again


----------



## Bob H. (Dec 9, 2001)

Used sites

Where are you located?


----------



## thumbs (Dec 9, 2001)

Used sites

Souderton Pa. It about 35 miles north of Phidelphia.  About half way between Phidelphia and Allentown.

thumbs


----------



## Trixx (Dec 14, 2001)

Used sites

Go too  www.greatvehicles.com    They have it all!!

   Trixx

   Have fun shopping!


----------



## Kirk (Dec 18, 2001)

Used sites

Check the classified ads in the RV magazines too. They always have a good selection.



Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## keygirl (Jan 15, 2002)

Used sites

RV-online.com  I think that's the addresss. It's pretty good.
Don't miss the Harrisburg Show, it's good one, I think its in Sept.


----------



## Cliff (Jan 19, 2002)

Used sites

one of the best one's I've seen is www.rvtraderonline.com with customizable search features...

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## emocklin (Apr 4, 2002)

Used sites

Lazydays in Tampa, Fl has large inventory of new and used RV's and toads.   http://www.lazydays.com

They have pictures and all information onthe internet. 

Ned
ned@mocklin.com

On The Road Again
                      Going Places That I've Never Been
                      Seeing Things That I May Never See Again
http://camptrail.com


----------



## gmw36 (Jul 22, 2003)

Used sites

Try www.rvonline.com


----------

